# Elgin Dart Stencils



## Buster1 (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello friends,

I am offering _reduced priced_ copies of my 1939 Elgin Sports Model graphics to CABE members.  These are also known as "Darts."  I spent a few hours carefully re-creating them off the original Elgin, and then handcrafting them during my restoration.  They are common to many Prewar Elgin models.

They are not the sticker kind, but are instead designed as paper cut-outs that you "place and trace" on your readied frame.  I suggest the use of Fine Line or other similar product to help achieve perfect results with no bleed under after tracing these on your frame.  These paper kind of stencils offer the MAXIMUM flexibility and adjustability for professional stencil re-creation for professional restoration paint methods.  These are NOT stickers that will bleed under or "peel and roll" when hit with your first application of paint! (Or destroy themselves after an incorrect placement and re-placement on your bike).

For $5 (Paypal Gift) or $7 otherwise (Paypal 'goods/services' or Money Order), you get what you see below.

- Perfect copies of all the bike graphics.
- Photo of my original bike with measurements and such to help you place the stencils in the correct spots.
- Free advice from me. 

Just cut them out and you are READY TO GO!

Thanks,

Nate / Buster 
Paypal: h_markey@yahoo.com


----------



## dodgerblue (May 25, 2015)

Im interested , p/m sent .


----------

